# Droopy White Widow



## mikeybtoken (Oct 8, 2009)

First things first, load a bowl! 
For the most part they seem to be very healthy over all, with the exception of one plant that's a bit droopy with some leafs curling down on one or two other plants. 
Eight of the three week old (from germination) White Widow plants are in subcools first super soil mix at about 75% strength. The other three are in plain Roots Organic two of which are U/k strain. Nine are in 7gal pots, the two u/k are in 5gal pots and are a few days behind the WW.
All of these plants have been under light #1 on 24/7 at 18"-22" from the the tops of the plants.

( have three 6'x5' 6" grow chambers two of which I am still working on the enviroment in. I will be able to seperate all if need be?)

Light #1 Hoods are 8" Sun Mags, Switchable Galaxy ballast, 1000w Hortilux MH bulb.
Light #2 Not running yet but is the same with the exception of a 1000w Hortilux HPS bulb.
Light #3 Is the same as Light #2 also not running yet.

I have an 8" 746CFM Vortex Fan cooling the hoods/room and one ocillating fan. My room temps are about 70-83 degrees but average about 76-79 at the tops of most of the plants. RH ranges between 60-80 but averages about 65-70%. (I am planning on putting a dehumidifer in the flowering rooms) I have excellent ventillation in two of the three chambers. (I'm still working on conecting the third) 

(Bowl Break)

Ok...The soil PH is between 6.75-7, my water is tap water that is about the same. I leave it out for at least 48 hours before watering. I have been watering every third day approx. My PH testers are all cheap garden verity testers until I can afford the good ones. 

I have no real PPM testers, no CO2, and I have yet to use any nutrients, with the exception of spraying the one droopy plant with a very week solution of Mircal Grow once, which didn't seem to change anything, I have done much of anything except water them. 
I may have over watered them at one point and I did burn them once with light being too low within the first week or ten days.
I raised the light dryed them out a bit and they all seem to be in excellent health even the droopy one looks extremely healthy otherwise. 

I have abolutely no clue as to what the heck I am actually doing, I have pretty much winged it to this point with some construction experience and my first tomato garden this past summer. While I was having the room built I followed subcools grow room build, soil mix, etc. and have tried to spend as much time reading through this site as I can.

I could have never gotten this far w/o out the help of this site, nor would I have tried. It seems like so far most of my questions have already been answered several times over within the pages at this site. 
I have tried to include pictures, so here goes my first attempt?

Here goes nothin!

Thanks to everybody at this site and especially to those that continue to make this possible!
Mike


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 8, 2009)

Bare with me I'm trying to get my pics in here?
Thanks


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 8, 2009)

Lets see if this work?
Stoned!!!


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 8, 2009)

Try again!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 8, 2009)

They seem to look fine IMO  ?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 8, 2009)

yeah  me  too  *mike*....the  one  looks  like  over nute  and  could  be  that  plant..the  group  looks  great..:48:  thanks  for  shareing your  concern  But  I  think  You :aok:


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 8, 2009)

Yo Ho mikeybtoken, 

   Your choice of what to grow first is great on one hand, but not so great for a beginner. W/W is very sensitive to nutes, and this will rear it's ugly head when you flip your ladies over to the flowering cycle. Be that as it may you got what you got. Let's work with what you brought to the table right ? :hubba:

  I use a growbox that measures 3'6" deep X 4'6" wide X 6'6" tall. I grow 5 W/W in there, and that is crowded. I figure to lose one or two due to being males, or hermies, and then the room is plenty adequate. 

My light set up goes as follows, just remember my dimensions as I explain:
I start vegging with CFL's and a 90 watt tri-band LED, when I flip to 12/12, I use a 400 watt HPS. I use a hood that is sealed with tempered glass, and this way I can run two vent fans to keep it cool enough that I can comfortably rest my hand on the hood. This sealed unit keeps the light cool, but then I also run a smaller vent to pull out the odor, and run it through a home made activated charcoal filter. (You can find how to build your own filter by looking through the Do it yourself section in the forums).

:watchplant: Try very hard to keep your temps for your W/W at 76*to 78* degrees during lights on. When you flip the lighting to 12/12,  you can lower your temps during the dark cycle by as much as ten degrees, but no lower.

 Be very wary of using any soils that have a pre-mix of ferts in there as a time release fertilizer, cause you can really lose a great crop as soon as you do any serious flushing. Think and reason it through, you are releasing a lot of ferts every time that these babies need watering, and when you start your flushing your just gonna do more damage. HMMMMmmmmm????
not so good to my way of thinking.

Hope that this helps at least a little for you, be cautious about firing up all those lights as your going to perhaps draw a bit of attention with the sudden jump in your electric bill, and remember the age old advise that still holds so very true to this day, "TELL NO ONE" !!!!

 Here is some  *GREEN MOJO*  for your ladies.
th_GreenMoJo 2.JPG


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Guys
I've been trying really hard to keep tabs on any slight changes which is hard to see in the pics that I posted. I was trying to post some better pics of the differences between DROOPY and the rest of the plants but I was having a bit of trouble. Too many pics, first time messing with this. 
Something else that I just noticed was a little more purpling on some of the water leave stems on DROOPY.  
KK I think that you are right about any over watering in Subcools super soil. His mix is sure kicking *** on the straight Roots plants (note the little guys in the front) AMAZING!!! I may just have to be a bit more cautious about too much watering with this mix.
As for my temps I have been playing with my cooling/ventilation from the start and I'm sure that to get all three chambers just right it is going to take some time, trial and error.
As for firing up all three chambers, I hear you! Even though I am 100% legal for up to 24 plants by state law. *I am still trying to get used to that fact.* 
Thanks Again
Mike


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 9, 2009)

hello mikeybtoken in my opinion your cheap garden ph tester is not going to help you one bit ! Get a good one asap ! I also think that your plants are somewhat stunted ! I also think that your RH could be 15 points lower but your temps are fine ! 1st up i'd have to say that you need to get your ph correct ! 2nd i think you may be coming into a slight phosphorus problem but its hard to give any info about that because i don't think that ya ph is correct ! So fix that up and we can roll onward from there ! Peace and take care !


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Purplephase
I have been pinching pennies since I finnished my room. At the same time I have had to carefully weigh out where what little money I do have available will go over the next few weeks. 
A decent PH tester has been at the top of my list. I have been using three different methods of testing PH ( I even double checked two of them at our local grow shop) and they all say about the same thing, they all say that both soil and water are at 6.5-7 I have been testing at every other watering consistantly (at least twice a week) 
That being said I will still take your advice to make extra sure that my PH is right on before I do anything else.
Any ideas on the best bang for my buck will be greatly appreciated!!!
Thanks Guys


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 10, 2009)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> Thanks Purple(phazes )
> I have been pinching pennies since I finnished my room.  I have been using three different methods of testing PH
> Any ideas on the best bang for my buck will be greatly appreciated!!!
> Thanks Guys


Hello again mikey  Hanna digital ph meters are rather cheap   you can pick up a pen type for around $40-50 AUS even cheaper through Ebay The type i have is  Hanna pHep pH Meter with Replaceable Electrode - Hanna HI-98127 i paid $130 for it about 3 weeks ago because the strips were getting a " LIL " Expensive ! Which ever road you choose to go down i will HIGHLY recommend that you be sure to get the buffer gel included ( calibration  Kit )  If your problem still occurs after you are sure about your ph we will look at other options and no doubt get some other opinions ! Until then .. All the best and take care !


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi All
IM STILL HERE!
I haven't forgotten about this thread. I'm still waiting for my new PH tester to get here. I will update with new pics and detailed PH results shortly after it arrives. 
My plants seem to be doing fine otherwise, even Droopy. 
I think that I might have the swine flew so it could be a week or so until I get around to posting pics and stuff. 
Bare with me.
Thanks Mike


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh dear swine flu you should hold your breath while talking to us then ! I can tell you that you have'nt got swine flu ! So relax ! Its just all the hype going around about it ! Half of the australian population *WAS MEANT to catch the swine flu but only 200 did ! Peace and take care ! You'll be fine !*


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks PP 
Swine flu, Slime flu...According to some of the of the people that have been to the doc with this same crud it is the swine flu. But like you said I think that it's all just a bunch up hype to sell vacines/medications. I know this, what ever we have is not near as bad as our usual flu. 
***Bong Load***
I already feel a little better today. OK enough about about the dam flu!
I've got to start thinking about a game plan with my little project here. 
First, off my plants seem to be doing fine as far as I can tell. Some still look a bit droopy to me but healthy otherwise. 
They are not near as tall as some of the other WW that I have seen around the site but they seem to as bushy as any that I have been able to find. 
Lets see, the last pics were actually taken at about 2-1/2 weeks. (It took me a few days before I actually posted them) 
I got my seeds on the 18th of Sept. I started them on the 19th, Mon will be 30 days, so today will be 27 days from seed.
Lets see here! What have I done since the last pics? 
I moved one of them into the Subcool Supper Soil. So there are now only two left in plain Roots, the two small guys in 5 gal pots, which took a few days longer to sprout and are just about a week behind the rest from poping out of the soil. They came up on the 26th the 27th of Sept. 
Anyway, I took some soil off of the top of the pots to keep it from blowing around the room because of the fan. 
I started watering less about every 4-5 days instead of every 3-4 days. That seems to be helping.
I have some obvious signs of nute burn on a couple of plants but nothing major. 
Other than that I have not really done much.
I did moved them them around a bit. I moved the larger ones from the back up front to start looking for any signs of sex. Nothing yet?
I have checked PH with my cheap tester but no longer trust it.
My new PH pen should be here today? So I will just wait to post accurate results. 
I plan on buying a Danby 40 pint Room Dehmidifier unless anybody knows of a better model.  When it's raining the RH stays at about 80% inside my grow room. And it rains alot where I live.
I'm planning on getting everything ready to move them to my second chamber and to switch them from the 24/7 MH in chamber #1 to 12/12 HPS in chamber #2 in a couple of weeks. 
So as far as I can see that leaves me with three choices to fill the chamber #1, I either start more seeds, I start taking clones or both?
My plan from the start was to keep chamber #1, on 24/7 to keep my temps stable durring my off cycle in chamber #2. I  have a back up RV heater for when it gets really cold but I figure that the heat from the lights should be enough most of the time? I'm going to order a fan speed controler here today to help further regulate temps.
One other thing I have three out of the 9 WW that are almost 12" the rest are about 6"-10" I've only got about 48" of vertical plant grow space right now. That's minus pot and light distance. I might be able to get another 6" more if I mess with my light hanging set up but I would rather wait until I clean out the room from this grow to mess with it.
So anyway, should I top these things at some point here in the near future? 
Ok boys I am paying very close attention to every word that you guys say, no matter how stoned I get.
I am taking KK's advice very seriously even though I am legal, I HAVE TOLD NO ONE. As hard as it's been to not ask question to the friends of mine that know how to do this, I have held back. 
Saving them all for you boys!!!
Chriss... 4U... King K... PP 
Thanks in advance for any thoughts or insites that you can give me here, I know nothing and I am not going to pretent that I don't!!!
If this were your set up and you were delt this hand what would you do from here?
Thanks guys!
I think that I have to go puke now. 
I'll come back and try to post the pics that I took this morning.

Thanks Again Mike


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 16, 2009)

Sweet My Ph Tester Is Here!!!!!!awsome!!!!!!


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 16, 2009)

what kind of pH tester'd you get?

sending some "health" vibes your way...(like the "Green Mile")


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 16, 2009)

***Bong Load***


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks CMD
I need all the help I can get.
I went with a Milwaulkie 151. Now I get to play with it! 
I just realized how much my plants have actually grown since those last pics, they may seem a bit droopy to me but they sure seem to be growing pretty darn well. But then again I don't know squat. 

First off it says that to activate the electrode that it has to soak in the 4.01 solution. It says 2hr on one set of instruction and 12 on another??? 
So after three hours of soaking it, this is what I came up with. My tap water is running at 6.8 straight from the tap and the same after sitting for 48hrs.
I poured about a 1/2 gallon of water above a weep hole on one pot, just to get some run off.
The run off from that one plant was at 5.4 - 5.5 I will not yet trust this measurement until I know that the electode has been fully activated. But I can't imagine that it is that far off. 
**********BINGO BANGO****BONGLOAD*******
So those little piece of crap testers are off by a full point or more!!!!!


Thanks Again
Peace Mike


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello mike , Good news to hear that your ph tester has arrived ! Have you considered starting a grow journal ? And have you thought about SOG (sea of green ) !


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi PP 
Yeah I almost moved this over to the grow journal section this morning and I probably should have. This will be my last post here and I will continue this grow under the same title.
I have been researching both SOG and LST for some time now but I have no confidence in what I am doing, YET?
Thanks, Peace
Mike


----------

